# reg ausdrücke



## Heyoka955 (17. Apr 2019)

Aufgabe 1 Geben Sie die Denotate der folgenden regul¨aren Ausdru¨cke an, indem Sie die jeweilige Menge, falls sie endlich ist, explizit auﬂisten, und sonst in Worten beschreiben. 1. ∅|ε 2. a(b|cd)∅(a|ε) 3. a(c|∅)(b|ε) 4. abb(cd)∗e+ 5. (a(ε|b))+ 6. (ac|ac∅|acε)+d


mein ansatz


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (17. Apr 2019)

4-6 sind nicht endlich. bei 4 würde ich mindestens noch das 0-fache ergänzen. Die Aufgabe besagt dann aber du musst sie noch in Worten beschreiben. Dein cdd in 4.1 ist auf jeden Fall fallsche. * bedeudet die Folge cd kommt 0 bis n mal vor.


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Apr 2019)

w


MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> 4-6 sind nicht endlich. bei 4 würde ich mindestens noch das 0-fache ergänzen. Die Aufgabe besagt dann aber du musst sie noch in Worten beschreiben. Dein cdd in 4.1 ist auf jeden Fall fallsche. * bedeudet die Folge cd kommt 0 bis n mal vor.


woran weiß man dass sie endlich sind?

Und meien 4 und 6


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (17. Apr 2019)

+ ist 1 bis n mal
* is 0 bis n mal
Spontan fällt mir nichts anderes ein, was Unendlichkeit ausdrückt. Also letztlich alles außer Ausdrücke mit + und *


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Apr 2019)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> + ist 1 bis n mal
> * is 0 bis n mal
> Spontan fällt mir nichts anderes ein, was Unendlichkeit ausdrückt. Also letztlich alles außer Ausdrücke mit + und *


hab es so umgeändert

1.4 abb(cd/e)e
1.5 a(a/e(e/b))
1.6 (ac/e) d       ac0 --> 0         aced --> acd


----------



## mihe7 (17. Apr 2019)

Kleiner Hinweis:


Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> falls sie endlich ist, explizit auﬂisten, und *sonst in Worten beschreiben*.


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Apr 2019)

Moin,

hiermal zwei Links zu Webseiten, mit denen Du Deine online RegEx testen!








						regex101: build, test, and debug regex
					

Regular expression tester with syntax highlighting, explanation, cheat sheet for PHP/PCRE, Python, GO, JavaScript, Java, C#/.NET.




					regex101.com
				











						Rubular
					

Ruby-based regular expression editor/tester




					rubular.com
				




Fiunde sie sehr hilfreich!

VG Klaus


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Apr 2019)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> hiermal zwei Links zu Webseiten, mit denen Du Deine online RegEx testen!
> 
> ...


Danke man 


mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Kleiner Hinweis:


hab doch eine antowrt gegeben aber keiner nimmt Stellung


----------



## mihe7 (17. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> hab doch eine antowrt gegeben aber keiner nimmt Stellung


Ich habe Dir doch extra einen Hinweis gegeben, weil Deine Lösung falsch ist. Du sollst die unendlichen Mengen *mit Worten* beschreiben.


----------



## AndiE (17. Apr 2019)

Die entscheidende Frage ist doch: Was ist mit dem Symbolen "NULL" und "Epsilon". Wenn "NULL" eine "leere Symbolmenge" bezeichnet, was bedeutet das für Alternative oder Verkettung? Ebenso die Frage bei "Epsilon", das für ein "leeres Wort" steht.

a)a|0=?
b)a*0=?
c)a|E=?
d)a*E=?

Das sind die Fragen! ich habe mal  NULL durch 0 und Epsilon mit E ersetzt.


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Apr 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Die entscheidende Frage ist doch: Was ist mit dem Symbolen "NULL" und "Epsilon". Wenn "NULL" eine "leere Symbolmenge" bezeichnet, was bedeutet das für Alternative oder Verkettung? Ebenso die Frage bei "Epsilon", das für ein "leeres Wort" steht.
> 
> a)a|0=?
> b)a*0=?
> ...


bei leerem wert bleiben die wörter erhalten aber bei der leeren menge fallen alle wörter weg, war unsicher daher habe ich das nicht gemacht.


----------



## Xyz1 (18. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Denotate


Was ist denn das für eine Krankheit, studierst du Linguistik? 



AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Was ist mit dem Symbolen "NULL" und "Epsilon".


∅ ist leere Menge,
ε ist leeres Wort,
x ist genau ein Buchstabe...

Wahrscheinlich wird hier leere Menge und leeres Wort synonym verwandt.

Ieewie ergibt die Frage für mich keinen Sinn.  1. wäre zum Bleistift einfach "∅".

Man muss auch etwas aufpassen, denn eine leere Menge, die nur das leere Wort enthält, ist eigentlich nicht leer...


----------



## mihe7 (18. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> bei leerem wert bleiben die wörter erhalten aber bei der leeren menge fallen alle wörter weg, war unsicher daher habe ich das nicht gemacht.


Beweise es.


----------

